

FormLis [new data management startup] Enters Beta - sedachv
http://formlis.wordpress.com/2010/10/11/formlis-enters-beta/

======
sedachv
Some other info: it's made by HN user warrenwilkinson. He has some interesting
technical info on the blog too (like a really good article on implementing
Forth in Lisp: <http://formlis.wordpress.com/2010/06/30/forth-in-lisp/>)

~~~
warrenwilkinson
Wow google alert picked this up fast. Let me give readers some more
information:

FormLis is a Business to Business product that I've created for a problem I
think businesses have with with 'little data'. There are systems in place for
big things like accounting, but when it comes to day-to-day things, like
tracking vacation request days, or survey results, or incident reports,
mechanical failures, etc then they are on there own. Furthermore, a lot of a
company practices and policy is undocumented, outdated and/or hard to reach
(i.e. you'd have to email around the company to find out who has it).

So I've created what I think helps solve this problem: a combination wiki and
database. This provides an office-wide, group writable, and secure website on
which to put common practices, meeting minutes, to-do lists, client
information, phone numbers, email addresses, etc. While the integrated
database portion makes it easy to make scalable data tracking systems and
reports (so you don't have to play 'pass the excel file'). Best of all, you've
always got an up-to-date useful resource, that can scale with the company.

Right now I'm in the processes of trying to get warm leads to meet with
various businesses and find out if they really do have this problem. Thanks
for reading!

